# Koi Angelfish Laid eggs again in 2 weeks



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

This is the third batch. First batch eggs did not hatch. 2nd batch 15 eggs hatched but did not make it.

Will see what happen this 3rd batch.

Wayne.


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

Well - hows it going so far?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

It has been 1 1/2 day. Amazing only 1 egg turned white so far. Half way before hatching.

I cleaned the snails off the wood and distributed them quite a bit. Now the parents are kind of afraid to go there to fan the eggs.

She just goes there cautiously once in awhile.



fishnfvr said:


> Well - hows it going so far?


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

Well keep us updated - I have my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

congratulations wayne on the new spawn!
hope this batch comes through.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Koi Angelfish Eggs hatched. About 100 fry.



jobber604 said:


> congratulations wayne on the new spawn!
> hope this batch comes through.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Pic - fry.



waynet said:


> Koi Angelfish Eggs hatched. About 100 fry.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Sad, all the fry are eaten by the parents. 

Oh, well next time. I don't want to take out the fry to raise myself. I want to see the parents raising them.

Partly, my fault this time. They were moving the fry to a very small leaf and the fry were constantly dropping down where the panda cat were eaten them. 

I cut the small leaf and the parents moved the fry back to the big leaf, when I got home in the evening, all the fry were gone.

Wayne.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

darn those panda cats. 
the angels will spawn again soon thought, right?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup. Every 2-3 weeks.



jobber604 said:


> darn those panda cats.
> the angels will spawn again soon thought, right?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

what do you feed your fries?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I feed them first bites.



jobber604 said:


> what do you feed your fries?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Wayne, could you put them in a separate tank on their own, might be less stress for them with no other fish, now that my Mama blue is healthy I'm going to put her and the male Koi together and let them have their own tank with a nice slate for them to hopefully use, we will see what happens. Anyway maybe you will be third time lucky ah! Good luck 
Cheers Laurie


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Laurie:

My experience is that you don't put your hands in the tank when they have babies.

Everytime I do that, they seem to eat all the eggs or fry.

Also, I will take out the plants with small leaves so they don't try to move the eggs there and the eggs keep on dropping.

I thought angelfish were smart. Actually they are not that smart. For one thing they can't seem to judge size of things.

But I think they have feelings. One of the pairs I had awhile ago were looking depressed after I moved some babies to another tank.

For sure, I will take out the panda cat fish next time as well.

Good luck with your Angelfish as well.

Wayne.



Clown Lover said:


> Hey Wayne, could you put them in a separate tank on their own, might be less stress for them with no other fish, now that my Mama blue is healthy I'm going to put her and the male Koi together and let them have their own tank with a nice slate for them to hopefully use, we will see what happens. Anyway maybe you will be third time lucky ah! Good luck
> Cheers Laurie


----------

